# Morel Mushroom on Instagram!!!



## lifelong_morelman (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey everyone! I just created an Instagram page specifically and exclusively for Morel Mushrooms!

This Instagram page will show pictures of my picks and any/all photos of other peoples picks that are sent to me! I will include the location of the pick via county and state, and include the date of the pick too so can see who is picking shrooms in your area!

You can find the page under the profile name of “morel_mushroom”, or you can follow this link “http://instagram.com/morel_mushroom&#8221;. If you would like to have your photos featured on the Morel Mushroom Instagram page, just follow the page and direct post me your photos, tag the Morel Mushroom page in your morel posts, or simply email me at “[email protected]” and I’ll post them up! Be sure to include your Instagram user name in your email if you would like to be tagged in your photo! Please, like and share the page with all of your fellow shroom hunting pals!


----------

